
Haskell music player based on afplay - potomak
https://github.com/potomak/haskell-player
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN".

Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

